# advanced guestbook private entry links?



## tsukinousagi (Apr 10, 2003)

Hello. Can someone tell me how to do this?

I am using Advanced Guestbook 2.3.1 which is a guestbook script in PHP. I want private messages to show in the guestbook as links saying "private message" or something, and I want the link to go directly to the private message by me entering my admin password. Megabook has a feature like this. When you click on the "private message" link, I want it to show the private message instead of just keeping it totally hidden. (Accessible only by the admin when they log in.) I don't like the fact that you can't immediately tell if you have a private message unless you log in. I want to see a link that says "private message" like in megabook.

My guestbook is here: http://yumi.hello-tokyo.net/mini/

if anyone has advanced guestbook and knows how to do that, i'd appreciate it.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

First off, does your ISP even support PHP?


----------



## tsukinousagi (Apr 10, 2003)

yes .. that is how my guestbook is installed at:

http://yumi.hello-tokyo.net/mini/

I don't have an installation problem; my guestbook is fully installed as you can see, what I need to know how to do is what I posted above.


----------



## tsukinousagi (Apr 10, 2003)

does anyone know how to do this or not?


----------

